# Running trap to main stack



## vallejo (Nov 19, 2012)

I will try to make this simple as possible to follow for everyone. Any help is greatly appreciated. It all works great. Everything drains fine and has for years. But I was told this may not meet UPC. ?? Two plumbers said it's a-ok. One said it's not. It's my neighbors home and I wasn't there to talk to the plumber who didn't agree with the set-up.

1. See picture
2. All fixtures including toilet are on the same floor. There are 3 fixtures total. 
3. All fixtures drain with 2" pipe. Toilet is 3". Stack is 4".
4. All fixtures including toilet vent via main soil stack. 
5. Please note there is a running u trap 2' from the tub drain and 3' from the stack. 

The home is over 100 years old. Lets not get crazy. 

It's worked fine for years. A decade with no issues. Please tell me what is wrong with this. If anything. Also the tub is 1/4 " fall.

Thank you for any advise.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

First you don't have to label the pic we are pros we know what we are looking at

Second it's all jacked up cut it all out and get a bucket. 

Third crap and piss in that bucket till you call a licensed plumber

Fourth the zone is for pros only go to a DIY site for free info we here don't give our knowledge out for free it took us years to learn what we know and we will be Paid for it!!

It like taking a pic of your engine in your truck to a auto mech and and asking him to tell you for free how to fix it. When he knows if he tells you you will just mess it up worse and he will be depriving himself of you bis

If you installed that. Don't waste time at a DIY site. You have no hope


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

RJ will be along shortly to explain...


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

This is for pro's only! 

Beat it!


----------



## vallejo (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok...so where do I go? DIY site you said. I didn't install it. I just want to know whats exactly wrong with it? I want to fix it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It does not meet code here!!!! Plumbing is not even close to as simple as people think it is!! Sewer gas is toxic and can carry air borne pathogens. If not vented properly it can cause illness and possibly death to the occupants that's why we are licensed and insured you gonna go on the web for DIY sugery info???


----------



## vallejo (Nov 19, 2012)

no, not for surgery info. I didn't know it was that bad.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

vallejo said:


> Ok...so where do I go? DIY site you said. I didn't install it. I just want to know whats exactly wrong with it? I want to fix it.


Your house?? Il give you that it's your b
Private biz then. But why all the sudden. I can only assume maybe your selling. You have no biz touching a sanitary drain system like that if you selling cuz your putting other people in danger bad enough your willing to do that to ur self/family just to save a buck. If I bought it and it was faulty plumbing by you and I got sick Ect ect ect. I'd sue your as in a heart beat. Stick with faucet replacements and painting walls that's way over your head and your opening your self up for s liability Don't be so cheap. Go put some money in my fellow plumbers pocket. You DIY guys drive me nuts. Cheap is what y'all are !!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vallejo said:


> Ok...so where do I go? DIY site you said. I didn't install it. I just want to know whats exactly wrong with it? I want to fix it.


 Where to go???? To the phone and call a liecnsed plumber... if you are one, coughs,coughs please post an intro..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> you gonna go on the web for DIY sugery info???


Hey I pulled my own stitches once...

But I left the vasectomy to a real doctor.... :thumbup:

I wouldn't trust these hacks to change a lightbulb...
But even they couldn't mess up plumbing like what is in that picture...
http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## vallejo (Nov 19, 2012)

Well it's not new, it's been like this for 10 years. I'm only learning about the errors two days ago whan a guy came to snake the drain. I'm not cheap, I just want to know whats really wrong with this. Technically.


----------



## vallejo (Nov 19, 2012)

No Im not a licensed plumber. Im a guy trying to fix a possible problem. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nothin 5 gallons of gasoline and a match couldn't cure...:thumbup:

Is your fire insurance paid up?:whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vallejo said:


> Well it's not new, it's been like this for 10 years. I'm only learning about the errors two days ago whan a guy came to snake the drain. I'm not cheap, I just want to know whats really wrong with this. Technically.


Oh f***, you're not cheap and been working for years??? Why are you there??? Been working with Jnoshs??


----------



## vallejo (Nov 19, 2012)

I guess you should read what I wrote. Whats a Jnoshs?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Visa or master card number and then il give you a isometric drawing of how it needs to be installed!!! Lol 

Sorry. Dude we arnt going to tell you 

Il give you this. You sure do stay calm even when I razz u a bit Nothing personal.

Call that drain cleaner and ask him for a price to fix it. Some plumbing a DIY can do but not that. Even if I told you how to fix it you wouldn't understand


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vallejo said:


> I guess you should read what I wrote. Whats a Jnoshs?


 Lmao.....


----------



## vallejo (Nov 19, 2012)

Look, Im going to hire a plumber to fix this. Just please tell me what the heck is wrong and what to expect.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vallejo said:


> No Im not a licensed plumber. Im a guy trying to fix a possible problem. Thanks for the help.


 Then what you are doing is illegal... please give us ur full name and location.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Not what but who !!!! Maybe you'll run into him at home depot or lowes. Tell him we said hi. Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Basically everything I see in the picture is getting cut out...

Expect to be bent over a barrel with no grease....:laughing:


----------



## vallejo (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok forget it. I get the point. I just wish ya'll wern't so nasty. It's not like I'm really taking your job. Just looking for advise. Bye


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

what did he want anyway?

We gave him the diychat link....:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vallejo said:


> Look, Im going to hire a plumber to fix this. Just please tell me what the heck is wrong and what to expect.


 But u said 2 plumbers said it was okay... so WERE they plumbers or handyhack with degree from a matchbook??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vallejo said:


> Ok forget it. I get the point. I just wish ya'll wern't so nasty. It's not like I'm really taking your job. Just looking for advise. Bye


 We are not nasty... we are just doing our job...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

vallejo said:


> Look, Im going to hire a plumber to fix this. Just please tell me what the heck is wrong and what to expect.


Now he is lying to use. One second ago I want to fix it. But know im calling a plumberbut still want to know how to fix it. Give me a break u think we are stupid ??? We see guys like you all the time I was being nice you could of got. 

Ok first cut it all out get 4 tees and 6 22s the take the stack and circumvent it to the third secondary stack with a San cross and a code approved water hammer arrestor. Got to have that. Then a back water valve and install a trap primer on the shower trap.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Now he is lying to use. One second ago I want to fix it. But know im calling a plumberbut still want to know how to fix it. Give me a break u think we are stupid ??? We see guys like you all the time I was being nice you could of got.
> 
> Ok first cut it all out get 4 tees and 6 22s the take the stack and circumvent it to the third secondary stack with a San cross and a code approved water hammer arrestor. Got to have that. Then a back water valve and install a trap primer on the shower trap.


 You're being way to easy on him, Tx Mech.. we just lost our 3 weeks worth of work...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Bye. Lol. Those guys are fun. I'm glad I beat RJ to the punch. That made my night. I bet he voted for Obama !!! Lol. Just joking red!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Get ready!! Here's comes the bus!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> You're being way to easy on him, Tx Mech.. we just lost our 3 weeks worth of work...


Come on I like to get them to read for min or two before they realize I'm screwing with them. You didn't like my pis and crap in the bucket till call a plumber. I thought it was a zinger. Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Come on I like to get them to read for min or two before they realize I'm screwing with them. You didn't like my pis and crap in the bucket till call a plumber. I thought it was a zinger. Lol


 No worry... I knew what you were doing... laughings


----------



## vallejo (Nov 19, 2012)

No Im not lying. From this thread I'm understanding that there is much more to this than I know. That's why I say I'm going to have to hire a plumber. As far as the 2 who said it was ok. I explained that the tub and sink direct vent to the main stack. They said that was ok if the trap was 5' or less from the stack. I guess that was wrong or i explained it incorrectly.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Bye. Lol. Those guys are fun. I'm glad I beat RJ to the punch. That made my night. I bet he voted for Obama !!! Lol. Just joking red!!!


Nah... He was a Michele Bachmann supporter....
That was some batshiot crazy plumbing....:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

vallejo said:


> No Im not lying. From this thread I'm understanding that there is much more to this than I know. That's why I say I'm going to have to hire a plumber. As far as the 2 who said it was ok. I explained that the tub and sink direct vent to the main stack. They said that was ok if the trap was 5' or less from the stack. I guess that was wrong or i explained it incorrectly.


I hope you do. And then the plumber will answer your questions after you sign your name. And don't even try to stand ther up his as and watch him thinking you will learn how to for next time we hate that !!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vallejo said:


> No Im not lying. From this thread I'm understanding that there is much more to this than I know. That's why I say I'm going to have to hire a plumber. As far as the 2 who said it was ok. I explained that the tub and sink direct vent to the main stack. They said that was ok if the trap was 5' or less from the stack. I guess that was wrong or i explained it incorrectly.


 U siad its been that way for 10 years and working... so,what's the problem now??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

He is selling??? Does plumping have to
Meet code to sell a house where you live??? Any body do house inspections??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> He is selling??? Does plumping have to
> Meet code to sell a house where you live??? Any body do house inspections??


 Don't believe in home inspection companies... one person does the inspection can't know or do everything.


----------



## vallejo (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know. It's my friends/neighbors house. The guy who snaked the line said the running U trap was incorrect, but it's a 2" pipe and vented 3' from the stack. There is no smell and no gurggle of water anywhere. I know everyone is slamming me here, but it all seems to work great. Whats actually wrong?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Where are you located?
What code is used by your local authority having jurisdiction?


----------



## vallejo (Nov 19, 2012)

Wyoming


----------



## vallejo (Nov 19, 2012)

UPC i'd guess


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh cool!

You've got nothing to worry about...

Anything goes there when it comes to plumbing...

I hear they even let cows shiot in the streets there... :thumbup:

Here they make em wear diapers... Real Strict!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

vallejo said:


> I don't know. It's my friends/neighbors house. The guy who snaked the line said the running U trap was incorrect, but it's a 2" pipe and vented 3' from the stack. There is no smell and no gurggle of water anywhere. I know everyone is slamming me here, but it all seems to work great. Whats actually wrong?


So a drain cleaner/ or maybe even plumber already told you what he thought was wrong with it. Then why are you asking us. If it works great. Then y was the drain being cleaned ??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> So a drain cleaner/ or maybe even plumber already told you what he thought was wrong with it. Then why are you asking us. If it works great. Then y was the drain being cleaned ??


Cause it didn't work dummy! :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Redwood said:
 

> Cause it didn't work dummy! :laughing:


Well I know that. The question wasn't for you red so pipe down a bit and go make this guy one of your tin foil hats. Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'm fixing to tell him how to fix it just to get rid of him. Dude persistent he must know my ex wife cuz he is a pita just like her.


----------



## vallejo (Nov 19, 2012)

Really, is there no one that can actually say whats wrong with plumbing simply? Clearly I'll have to hire a plumber. No Im not selling the house. It might be nice to know what Im in for. No Im not looking for a step by step instruction book. Like I said I'm not taking anyone's job here. I was just looking for some actual advice. I didn't realize the plumbing community was so protective.


----------



## vallejo (Nov 19, 2012)

And like I said, it's my neighbors home. The guy was there to clean the tub drain. He pulled out hair...that's when the whole thing came up..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

You already have the answer. Now go to the DIY site please before you piss me off!!!!


----------



## vallejo (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok first cut it all out get 4 tees and 6 22s the take the stack and circumvent it to the third secondary stack with a San cross and a code approved water hammer arrestor. Got to have that. Then a back water valve and install a trap primer on the shower trap.

got it, thank you. Sorry if I upset you guys. I understand it's a pro site. I won't make this mistake again.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vallejo said:


> Ok first cut it all out get 4 tees and 6 22s the take the stack and circumvent it to the third secondary stack with a San cross and a code approved water hammer arrestor. Got to have that. Then a back water valve and install a trap primer on the shower trap.
> 
> got it, thank you. Sorry if I upset you guys. I understand it's a pro site. I won't make this mistake again.


 I just called off the bus..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok RJ. Let's go to the DIY site and tell him the truth and that it's really a great install we want 
More pics with those cool labels telling us what a stack is. Was that a vent stack or a stack vent. The DIY guy didn't say. I bet I can as him over at the DIY site.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok RJ. Let's go to the DIY site and tell him the truth and that it's really a great install we want
> More pics with those cool labels telling us what a stack is. Was that a vent stack or a stack vent. The DIY guy didn't say. I bet I can as him over at the DIY site.


 I'll let ya have all the fun...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok RJ. Let's go to the DIY site and tell him the truth and that it's really a great install we want
> More pics with those cool labels telling us what a stack is. Was that a vent stack or a stack vent. The DIY guy didn't say. I bet I can as him over at the DIY site.


You guys go ahead...
Don't wait on me... :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yall just ain't no fun at all tonite. Lol.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

vallejo said:


> Ok first cut it all out get 4 tees and 6 22s the take the stack and circumvent it to the third secondary stack with a San cross and a code approved water hammer arrestor. Got to have that. Then a back water valve and install a trap primer on the shower trap.
> 
> got it, thank you. Sorry if I upset you guys. I understand it's a pro site. I won't make this mistake again.


First thing you've gotten right.

Closed.


----------

